# Wainscoting...



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

So, I'm new here, but I thought I'd share some of my work...Hope you like it!

Previous owners removed the wainscoting from the entry, stairway, and landing and replaced with fake laminate paneling. I tore out the paneling and made new mahogany wainscoting to replace.


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

So the wife liked the wainscoting I installed in the hallway so much that she asked me to continue with the theme up the stairs. I had no idea how hard that was going to be, but finally finished. Hope you like it...


----------



## oldnewbie (Jul 23, 2007)

Beautiful work, Jeff. Was there a lot of math in setting up the angles?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice. I especially like the grain shown in the second picure.

George


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow! That was a huge project. Looks good.

Red


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks, guys.

There wasn't too much math because all the angles were different. Nothing is identical because the house is so old. I had to make each piece individually and put in place. The best part is that my miter saw is in the garage, three flights of stairs down from the middle landing. I lost about 15 #'s during the project :laughing:


----------



## timbrennan01824 (Mar 16, 2009)

Your work is incredible. 
15#s? So that's the answer!!! I'm on it!


----------

